# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  resize & upload

## mohsenshahab

سلام من به دنبال راهی هستم که ابتدا فایل رو resize کنه و بعد فایل resize شده رو آپ کنه
چون این طور که من دیدم تو ci اول باید فایل رو آپ کنیم بعد فایل جدیدی رو بسازیم و resize کنیم

----------


## J.Masomi

با سلام
من خودم دنبال این موضوع بودم که دیدم طبق معمول تو این سایت جوابی پیدا نمیشه.
خوب همه برنامه نوسیم دیگه :کف کرده!:  و طاقت اینکه کسی بیشتر از ما بدونه را نداریم :عصبانی: 
من کد زیر را پیدا کردم که تابع خوبی است.برای کار شما هم خوبه ولی باید بعد از آپلود فایل این کار را انجام بدی و بعد از resize فایل اصلی را با unlink() پاک کنی.
/* resizeToFile resizes a picture and writes it to the harddisk
*  
* $sourcefile = the filename of the picture that is going to be resized
* $dest_x  = X-Size of the target picture in pixels
* $dest_y  = Y-Size of the target picture in pixels
* $targetfile = The name under which the resized picture will be stored
* $jpegqual   = The Compression-Rate that is to be used
*/
function resizeToFile ($sourcefile, $dest_x, $dest_y, $targetfile, $jpegqual)
{

/* Get the dimensions of the source picture */
$picsize=getimagesize("$sourcefile");
$source_x = $picsize[0];
$source_y  = $picsize[1];
$source_id = imageCreateFromJPEG("$sourcefile");
/* Create a new image object (not neccessarily true colour) */

$target_id=imagecreatetruecolor($dest_x, $dest_y);
/* resize the original picture and copy it into the just created image
  object. Because of the lack of space I had to wrap the parameters to
several lines. I recommend putting them in one line in order keep your
  code clean and readable */

$target_pic=imagecopyresampled($target_id,$source_  id,
                             0,0,0,0,
                              $dest_x,$dest_y,
                              $source_x,$source_y);
/* Create a jpeg with the quality of "$jpegqual" out of the
  image object "$target_pic".
  This will be saved as $targetfile */

imagejpeg ($target_id,"$targetfile",$jpegqual);
return true;
} 

if(resizeToFile('images/2.jpg','570px',130,'5.jpg','50'))
        echo 'created.<br><img src="5.jpg" alt="اخبار" />';
else 
    echo 'not!';

----------


## fafa_na

كممممممممممممممممممك :گریه: 
من كد zoom به زبان php ميخوام.فوري لطفا هر كس هر چي ميدون بگه.اگه فايلي هم داريد كه به دردم بخوره 
اين ميلم:sharifysaftware@yahoo.com
مرسسسسسسسسسسسي :خجالت:  :خجالت:

----------


## hidensoft

برای zoom در تصویر باید از جاوا اسکریپت استفاده کنید دوست عزیز
سرور ساید و کلاینت ساید تفاوت های زیادی با هم دارند

----------

